# ASX historical share prices



## bigdog (23 June 2008)

Can someone please advise the link to locate ASX historical share prices

I need to go back to dates in March 2001 and May 2006


----------



## ASX_blob (26 June 2008)

I recently setup this site: asx-metastock-historical-data.blogspot.com as I had trouble finding free ASX EOD historical data when I first started.

Let me know what you think, as I'd really appreciate any feedback.


----------



## stocktrader8888 (26 June 2008)

The data seems completely unmaintained for code changes/stock splits etc.  I guess it's useful as a free resource but not very good for proper testing.


----------



## ASX_blob (26 June 2008)

thx for being honest


----------



## bigdog (16 February 2019)

*Try this ASX link for historical share prices which goes back to 1997!!*

https://www.asxhistoricaldata.com/archive/


----------

